# advice on dice boxes please.



## TKGiantslayer (Nov 3, 2019)

HEllo I would like to get some reccomendations on dice boxes. I don't mind using dice bags but i want to keep my dice  in better shape.    ANy reccomendations?   I found this just today www.kickstarter.com/projects/khe/old-world-treasures? anyone know about these guys? What dop you think?   
Thanks.


----------



## ccs (Nov 3, 2019)

Looks cool.  But seems large, expensive, & yet limited as only 1 die per slot.  So a waste of $.


----------



## Doc_Klueless (Nov 3, 2019)

Back when Hankerin Fernale's (of ICRPG fame) Youtube channel was called Drunkens & Dragons (now it's Runehammer), he made some awesome dice boxes that were cheap, easy and incredible. Here's the links:

Rolling Boxes 2.0
Rolling Boxes Part 3: Booshcakes
Rolling Boxes Part 4: DM Style!

It'd be easy to modify his design a little to make the dice holder part more box-like. Enjoy!


----------



## TKGiantslayer (Nov 3, 2019)

Well I thought the individual areas for each dice would keep them safer as I have some expensive dice. So i was looking for a box that did just this.


----------



## Doc_Klueless (Nov 3, 2019)

Ah, Wormwood makes lots of dice boxes of different sizes and wood types.  They're pricey though. But very, very pretty.


----------



## shawnhcorey (Nov 3, 2019)

You could use plastic tackle boxes. They have individual compartments.


----------



## R_J_K75 (Nov 4, 2019)

shawnhcorey said:


> You could use plastic tackle boxes. They have individual compartments.




Thats exactly what I use.  They work great and you can seperate them by die type.  I have close about 5 sets in mine which Id guess is probably 100+ die. I pick up a new set of dice every couple years when I start a new campaign and theres room for 1 or 2 more sets.  Theyre small enough to fit in backpack with books.  Only drawback is that you cant put the giant d20 in it.

These are the exact ones I use.  Think I bought them singularly at Wal-Mart.

Plano Tackle Boxes,4 pack of  3500 Prolatch Stowaway Tackle Utility Boxes,  Fishing Tackle Storage https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CKIG4AA/ref=cm_sw_r_sms_apa_i_MJ3VDbXVT4HDG


----------



## Sacrosanct (Nov 4, 2019)

I recently made this box for the owner of my FLGS as a token of appreciation. Combination dice tower/holder, mini storage, and pencil/phone storage. The center part is the dice tower. I put a strip of leather in the middle to help keep the noise down when the dice came down the tower.


----------



## LordEntrails (Nov 4, 2019)

cigar boxes, tackle boxes, cheap boxes. Buy some cheap foam and cut it to fit each compartment or to separate the dice. you can make dividers in any board with anything stiff (cardboard, poster board, etc) and tape/glue. What @Sacrosanct made is awesome, but for a few dollars you can make what you need.


----------



## jasper (Nov 4, 2019)

Plastic floss boxes which cross stitchers use. And thanks for letting us know about your kickstarter.


----------



## Man in the Funny Hat (Nov 5, 2019)

Any cigar store will almost surely have a PILE of empty cigar boxes for sale at like $2 each or possibly even free.  I bought one, lined it with felt and have a quite nice dicebox/rolling tray just because I wanted something different than a dice bag for once.  They come in various sizes just as cigars do so you can get deep, shallow, wide, wood, quality cardboard, etc.


----------



## TKGiantslayer (Nov 5, 2019)

jasper said:


> Plastic floss boxes which cross stitchers use. And thanks for letting us know about your kickstarter.



Sorry I am not doing this kickstart, I liked the different looking case.


----------



## TKGiantslayer (Nov 5, 2019)

ccs said:


> Looks cool.  But seems large, expensive, & yet limited as only 1 die per slot.  So a waste of $.



Wormwood is even more expensive


----------



## R_J_K75 (Nov 6, 2019)

Heres an idea of how much those Plano Tackle Boxes hold


----------



## jasper (Nov 6, 2019)

TKGiantslayer said:


> Sorry I am not doing this kickstart, I liked the different looking case.



Sorry I jump to the conclusion.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 6, 2019)

TKGiantslayer said:


> Sorry I am not doing this kickstart, I liked the different looking case.



Hmm. The Kickstarter is based in Lansing, Michigan.

In other, completely separate news, thread moved to the Promotions forum.


----------



## jasper (Nov 7, 2019)

Sacrosanct said:


> I recently made this box for the owner of my FLGS as a token of appreciation. Combination dice tower/holder, mini storage, and pencil/phone storage. The center part is the dice tower. I put a strip of leather in the middle to help keep the noise down when the dice came down the tower.



I like these better. The individual holes of a single dice boxes are lame. I would only buy those if I had lots of mad money. So they are under $20 maybe buy.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 8, 2019)

I privately asked the OP to amend his thread to reflect his actual identity, but have been ignored. I will note for those reading that - based on multiple things - we strongly believe the OP to be the Kickstarter creator, or affiliated with them. We do not tolerate companies deceiving our members. Closing this thread.


----------

